# CISM Conference: Nov 18th in Stow



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Attached is the flyer that just was released this morning for the upcoming State CISM conference which is being held on Nov 18th in Stow. There is no cost to attend, nor do attendees need to be part of a CISM team to attend this.

There is an interesting list of speakers in attendance. Who may be of particular interest to law enforcement is Dr Jim Reese who if you don't know is a retired FBI agent and profiler.

...

The Department of Fire Services will be hosting a Critical Incident Stress Management (CISM) Conference on site in Stow, MA. The conference is open to first responders of all backgrounds, hospital personnel, mental health clinicians and chaplains.

Topics Include:

• Traumatic stress: staying bitter or getting better
• Ethics-based leadership in CISM
• Awareness of suicide risk factors
• Understanding appropriate responses to grief
• Suicide intervention and postvention from the perspective of a survivor
• The "danger zone" following a large-scale, multi-casualty incident


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cops, dispatchers, etc: please be aware that these classes are for you too! While the training is through DFS, the Critical Incident Stress Management teams are made up of cops, firefighters, EMS, mental health and hospital workers, etc.

If you are thinking of attending, please do. We all know how stressful this job can be and it is important for people to know that this training and support is available.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

frank said:


> Cops, dispatchers, etc: please be aware that these classes are for you too! While the training is through DFS, the Critical Incident Stress Management teams are made up of cops, firefighters, EMS, mental health and hospital workers, etc.
> 
> If you are thinking of attending, please do. We all know how stressful this job can be and it is important for people to know that this training and support is available.


well said


----------

